# hand feeding!?



## qtbunny (May 25, 2015)

I would love to hand feed my fish on occasion as I think it would be good bonding! How should I do it? When I try, the food just floats off my finger


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I hold my finger just above the water


----------



## bettarina (Feb 12, 2016)

A little difficult if you're feeding pellets I suppose. Flakes and dried bloodworms can be held on the surface.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoroZalieFishys (Mar 13, 2016)

I hand feed my two bettas all the time!!
What you have to do is wet your finger with the water in the aquarium and then the food will stick to it. Put the food on the middle of your fingertip. if you know what I mean? U just gotta be careful that ur finger isn't wet when u touch the food in the container cause it can spoil if not removed.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I hand feed bloodworms with tweezers or feeding tongs, does that count? :lol:


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

You just gotta make sure you dont put your finger in the water. Hold it just a little above and he will jump for it a bit.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I feed frozen brine shrimp to my boys by putting it on the middle of my index finger and placing it on top of the water. All 3 of my boys take it right off of my finger. I also have one that jumps a little for his food but I have had Aquina a little longer than the other two.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

I dip my finger tip in the water, and then stick the pellet to it haha.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Engel said:


> I dip my finger tip in the water, and then stick the pellet to it haha.



This I have found to be by far the easiest way, but now I have a problem with my Betta jumping a lot for some reason.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

When you stick food to something and lower it toward the water it triggers predatory behavior, ie jumping to catch insects just above the surface. 
If you do encourage that behavior be sure to keep your tanks covered and be prepared for them to start breaching the surface every time they see your finger. Mine do it when I get out the eye dropper, they know there's brine shrimp or something good in there, it comes from above and they can see it when I approach. One of my sons likes to hand feed his favorite and he has started breaching when he sees Jesse approaching his tank. I cover all the cutouts in my tanks with craft mesh for that reason. Bettas are athletic jumpers.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

thawed blood worms I sometimes get stuck to my finger (not intended) an just dip them in the tank, betta sucks them right off my finger.


----------

